# New Monitor Advice (1440P/UltraWide/4K)



## Deleted member 118788 (Apr 21, 2015)

Hi,

I am planning to upgrade my current monitor. These are my options.

*2560 x 1440:*

1. Benq BL2710PT . I can get this at 45K from a BenQ Dealer in Lamington Road.

2. Asus PB278Q

*2560 x 1080: (Ultrawide)*

I am considering Ultra wide monitor as I am a web developer and it can increase my productivity but still not sure.

1. Asus PB298Q. Getting it for 38K locally.

*4K Monitor:*

I am not sure about 4K monitors as I think a 970 won't be enough for gaming on 4K monitor. Price seems tempting though.

1. ASUS PB287Q

2. Asus PB279Q 27inch 4K 100% sRGB Ultra HD Monitor


Then there are G-Sync Monitors and 4K TVs which can be used as monitor. I am totally confused between this options and It will be really grateful if someone sheds light on this. I can spend max 60K on Monitor and want to as it is the most important part of my workspace. I am not liking the glossy part of my current monitor.

- - - Updated - - -

Anybody?


----------



## Nerevarine (Apr 21, 2015)

Vey very late reply, I apologise, I have never owned a 1440p/4K monitor but I can give you some pointers based on various online discussions :
1) if your priority isnt gaming, getting a 4k monitor will give you a boost in your productivity, 4k has enough space for multiple workspaces and toolviews in popular programs like photoshop and unity..
2) If you are getting a 4K monitor, make sure it has atleast HDMI 2.0 AND/OR DisplayPort 1.2 .. That will ensure that you will be able run 4k at 60 hz
3) Try to find out, the monitor you are getting is compatible with 10 bit color AT 4k @60 hz.. Some LG TVs do not have this, so beware.. Not having this will lead to distortions (chromatic abberations) when you swtich to 60 hz mode in 4k...
4) Here's another cheap 4k monitor to add to your list of confusion, however I wouldnt recommend it if you have a higher budget.. 
5) Lastly, there will BE NO difference between a 1440p monitor and a 4K monitor if you run the 4k at 1440p resolution while gaming.. So even if you cant run the games at 4k, you will still be fine when running it at 1440p without downgrading in quality as compared to a native 1440p monitor


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Apr 21, 2015)

All the 4K monitors suggested are TN panels. How will the color reproduction match IPS Panels?


----------



## Nerevarine (Apr 21, 2015)

Well if you are concerned about IPS, then there's the upcoming ASUS PG27AQ..
4k ips with 1 ms GTG as well as 120/144 hz display.. No words on pricing but Im guessing this will cost a freaking bomb

But if IPS is your priority and you are willing to settle for 1440p, get the upcoming ASUS MG279Q could be a good choice.. again NO words on pricing !
Another option : PB278Q which is in your original post.. Its a PLS panel which is basically an IPS panel developed by Samsung


Also here's a review of the ASUS PB287Q from techradar.. I quote 



> The Asus PB287Q sports a 3840 x 2160 UHD resolution that packs 157 pixels into every one of the monitor's 28-inches. *The 10-bit color screen delivers crisp images that really bring out the depth in photos. *With standard 1080p monitors, colors fade toward the corners of your images, specifically darker colors that aren't directly in focus. When looking at old wedding photos on the PB287Q, you'll clearly be able to see grandma dancing in the background.


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Apr 21, 2015)

Asus PB287Q seems very interesting to me. I think I will get this when I make my purchase next month.


----------



## Nerevarine (Apr 21, 2015)

Nice, do post a review of it.. I believe it would be  the first on this forum


----------

